# What do you do when they run?



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had a real problem losing fish this year. I know, it happens, that's part of the thrill and all. This time, I was fishing Piedmont, and right at moonrise I get a follower to the boat, hook him on my Mepps and lead him around the bow. Next, he goes under the boat midships and I loosen my drag a bit. Here he comes busting out from under the boat, heading away from me, then does a mid-air and the bait goes one way and the fish goes another. Water was mid-70's and murky.

Earlier in the year, my first fish-of-the-year-almost did much the same thing with a Sledge in her mouth. What can you do when they run away from you, head shaking? gets frustrating. I've not gotten the hang of freespooling, preferring to let the drag work. Is that wrong? thanks for any help, gm


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've only been fishing for muskies for a couple years, but I use 80lb power pro and try to keep my drag pretty tight. The first couple I hooked up with, I'd loosen the drag, but had the same problem with too much slack line when they would change directions, then spit the hook.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ml1987 said:


> I've only been fishing for muskies for a couple years, but I use 80lb power pro and try to keep my drag pretty tight. The first couple I hooked up with, I'd loosen the drag, but had the same problem with too much slack line when they would change directions, then spit the hook.


Use a heavy pound test braided line. If casting I would use a minimum of 40 but would really consider 60. I cannot comment on what to use for trolling as I don't use that method. Keep you rod tip near or even submerge it in the water to discourage a jump. 
Prior to Braid, I used Mono, 20 or 30 pound test with a 40 or 50 pound leader. Bite offs were minimal. The stretch in the Mono allowed a cushion during the jumps and run surges. Needless to say, the drags were set properly for the lone used.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Gotta keep a tight line at all times with a Musky. I agree keep your drag almost tight.Another thing make sure you sharpen your hooks. A lot of fish get away because of dull hooks. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Muskies also sometimes just clamp down on the lure and the hooks never get into the bone or flesh. When they are tired of playing with you they just open their mouths and release your lure...Always set the hook two or three times to be sure..


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ml1987 said:


> I've only been fishing for muskies for a couple years, but I use 80lb power pro and try to keep my drag pretty tight. The first couple I hooked up with, I'd loosen the drag, but had the same problem with too much slack line when they would change directions, then spit the hook.


I agree here with ML. I was taught to use 80 lb at least on my line counters. If you can bring them in a little faster they won't tire out as much and have a better chance of surviving. Not super light line and playing them for a long time. Muskies are funny in that they tire out and don't like to be out of the water too long.


----------



## Kdogg (Apr 18, 2007)

Snake pretty much nailed it, without an Xtra effort hook set lost fish are going to happen often. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes they win and you lose. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, this Cave Run 45 incher didn't run away! Popped her on a top raider Friday morning, one of the best fish fights I've had; could have gone bad when I dropped the net in the lake...gm


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

40lb power pro 60lb fluorocarbon leader. Drag decently tight. And keep the slack out. Me and my buddy have only lost 1 Muskie over the years due to spitting. Knock on wood . Good luck!


----------

